# Starcraft 2 Sprache umstellen?



## Farragut (31. Juli 2010)

Grüße,

ich wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist, die Sprache der Starcraft 2 Collectors Edition von deutsch auf englisch zu stellen?! Oder muss ich mir eine englische Importversion organisieren? Weil deutsch kommt für mich nicht in die Tüte...

Danke

Farragut


----------



## firewalker2k (31. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, kannste im battle.net die Sprache einfach umstellen, geht zumindest bei Diablo II so. Musste halt nur den Client neu runterladen


----------



## Hawkins (31. Juli 2010)

Ja, einfach auf Battle.net auf englisch umstellen und dann das Game nochmal runterladen dann hast du es komplett auf englisch.


----------



## Farragut (31. Juli 2010)

alles klar, ich danke euch


----------



## Harrier141 (4. August 2010)

das zerballert mir aber nicht die spielstände oder?


----------



## Lakete96 (7. September 2010)

nein tuts nicht, die sprache ist egal


----------



## Kaspy (10. September 2010)

Hi, 

wollte nur warnen: 

*Sichere *Dir deine *Replays*, meine waren nämlich nach dem Umstellen weg....son sch..... 



Gruß
Kaspy


----------

